# Adire Audio Making a Return in 2018?



## bassace

https://adireaudio.com

Anyone know anything about this? I don't even remember why they closed shop.


----------



## miniSQ

If memory serves it was an issue with a bad partnership and adire just closed up shop rather than deal with all that goes with that. It would be nice to have them back.


----------



## SilentWrath

This could be interesting. The Shiva and Tempest were killer subs for pretty cheap.


----------



## rton20s

There was some discussion about this at the beginning of the year in the Adire Audio XBL^2 FB group at the beginning of the year. I don't think anyone outside of the new owners have any real insight as to what the company might be. I know the hope is that they are doing more than just purchasing a name and will be carrying on with XBL^2 topology and hopefully tapping Dan Wiggins to help with product design. 

At this point, I guess we just wait and see.


----------



## cobb2819

Well that would be interesting if it were actually Adire product. We shall see.


----------



## Kapn.K

They were kind of underground/word of mouth at their best. When was their last release? 2004? How do you resurrect that? It's not like they started another company and have been in the game during that time like Eric Stevens. I would still grab their old stuff if I came across one. I looked for a Brahma or XXX 15 for a while about 10 years ago. Found the XXX and still have it.


----------



## WilliamS

Mmmm Brahma 12


----------



## rton20s

Kapn.K said:


> They were kind of underground/word of mouth at their best. When was their last release? 2004? How do you resurrect that? It's not like they started another company and have been in the game during that time like Eric Stevens. I would still grab their old stuff if I came across one. I looked for a Brahma or XXX 15 for a while about 10 years ago. Found the XXX and still have it.


Dan Wiggins might not have been actively involved in car audio since the closing of Adire, but it isn't like he hasn't continued his work or that iterations of his design work isn't still in use today. The bigger question is, who are the players who have bought the rights to the name and what are their plans for it. 

It would be great if Dan was involved in the engineering, or if they at least are true to the lineage of the brand. Though, it is also just as likely that we end up with another bastardization of a once respected brand.


----------



## bassfromspace

I doubt they would bastardize the brand. A company that small couldn't afford to have bad product.

FWIW, I'm rocking Tempest-X's in IB.


----------



## rton20s

bassfromspace said:


> I doubt they would bastardize the brand. A company that small couldn't afford to have bad product.
> 
> FWIW, I'm rocking Tempest-X's in IB.


You have more faith in people than I do.


----------



## SilentWrath

Shiva, Tempest and Brahma are back.
Fully endorsed by Dan. Check the page!


----------



## cobb2819

So...who are Anthony and Brandon??


----------



## AdireAudio

rton20s said:


> There was some discussion about this at the beginning of the year in the Adire Audio XBL^2 FB group at the beginning of the year. I don't think anyone outside of the new owners have any real insight as to what the company might be. I know the hope is that they are doing more than just purchasing a name and will be carrying on with XBL^2 topology and hopefully tapping Dan Wiggins to help with product design.
> 
> At this point, I guess we just wait and see.


We will be continuing with the XBL^2 motor structures as before. 

We relaunched the Shiva, Tempest and Brahma today. 

We have been working with Dan to ensure the designs are inline with what they were before.


----------



## AdireAudio

rton20s said:


> Dan Wiggins might not have been actively involved in car audio since the closing of Adire, but it isn't like he hasn't continued his work or that iterations of his design work isn't still in use today. The bigger question is, who are the players who have bought the rights to the name and what are their plans for it.
> 
> It would be great if Dan was involved in the engineering, or if they at least are true to the lineage of the brand. Though, it is also just as likely that we end up with another bastardization of a once respected brand.


Dan has been involved with the engineering on the Brahma, Shiva and Tempest and they are all very much the same as they were before. 

We are currently in R&D with Dan on the Tumult and EXTREMIS 6.8


----------



## Red Saber

Ah heck. Here I go again.


----------



## kanadian-kaos

Dang! I ran a Tempest in my HT. Glad to see they are back!


----------



## rton20s

I saw the website today and read that the Brahma will continue to be an XBL^2 design. Good to hear that you guys are continuing to work with Dan.

One other comment... It is nice to see T/S parameters already published on the site. You might want to add the inductance spec to those parameters. Especially with the ad copy you include touting lowered inductance on the product description page.


----------



## WilliamS

I get a feeling my home theater is about to get a tune up.


----------



## bnae38

I have a brahma 12 mk1 sitting around that needs a recone, helluva sub.

Also, the shiva.. I remember i paid $125 for the 12 about 15 years ago. Was almost without a doubt my favorite sub of all time, sealed in a largish box, just beautiful. Low and louddd 

Good stuff


----------



## Oscar

I saw this too. I always lusted for a Brahma after they were all gone, LOL. I had an XXX 12" back in the day, but I sold it thinking they would be around forever. I had planned on using four 10" Dayton Ultimax's for a home monitor project, but I may just get 10" Brahama's instead if they measure lower in distortion. I have a feeling they will since the BL curve is very flat.


----------



## criddopher

I had a brahma 12 in the first system I ever build. Ran the 6" midbasses too, koda 6 I think it was. I remember the brahma having crazy low bass just drop kicking me in the back.


----------



## mikechec9

My Brahma was by far the most accurate and distortion-free sub I’ve ever run. More of a live drums driver than synthetic bass imo. Really good times in car audio. 

I think Adire kept their hands in the OEM market if I’m not mistaken. Or maybe they quit that too. But it doesn’t seem profitable to come back and sell only aftermarket speakers in today’s economy. So many of those businesses have folded or appear to be struggling. Even the really good ones.


----------



## rton20s

mikechec9 said:


> My Brahma was by far the most accurate and distortion-free sub I’ve ever run. More of a live drums driver than synthetic bass imo. Really good times in car audio.
> 
> I think Adire kept their hands in the OEM market if I’m not mistaken. Or maybe they quit that too. But it doesn’t seem profitable to come back and sell only aftermarket speakers in today’s economy. So many of those businesses have folded or appear to be struggling. Even the really good ones.


Did you read through the thread? 

Dan Wiggins moved on to do A LOT of different things in the audio arena. Adire is being brought back by two new(?) players, Anthony (?) and Brandon Reder. And based on the videos posted online, it would also appear that Nick Lemons (Stereo Integrity) might be helping them at least with the prototyping stage.


----------



## mikechec9

rton20s said:


> Did you read through the thread?
> 
> Dan Wiggins moved on to do A LOT of different things in the audio arena. Adire is being brought back by two new(?) players, Anthony (?) and Brandon Reder. And based on the videos posted online, it would also appear that Nick Lemons (Stereo Integrity) might be helping them at least with the prototyping stage.


Yes lol. As well as your brief iteration, for which I believe we are all appreciative. However, did you by chance read my post correctly? And is Dan your uncle? If so, I don’t believe I said anything as offensive as you appear to have taken it.


----------



## SilentWrath

rton20s said:


> Anthony (?)


Andrew


----------



## rton20s

mikechec9 said:


> Yes lol. As well as your brief iteration, for which I believe we are all appreciative. However, did you by chance read my post correctly? And is Dan your uncle? If so, I don’t believe I said anything as offensive as you appear to have taken it.


Sorry if it sounds like I took offense. I did not. I have never met and do not know Dan personally. I only know of his work. 

I thought I read your post as intended, but maybe that is because 99% of the time when people talk about Adire Audio, Adire = Dan Wiggins. I believe when Adire was done, it was done. Dan moved on to do other things with a lot of big names most of us are familiar with. 

If you're interested, most of the information about the new Adire Audio seems to be hitting the official FB page and the XBL^2 group first. 

https://www.facebook.com/AdireAudioUSA/

https://www.facebook.com/groups/410423176007720/


----------



## rton20s

SilentWrath said:


> Andrew


Yep. Sorry about that. 

I'd read the "About Us" on their page, but remembered seeing the name Anthony on this thread.


----------



## SilentWrath

rton20s said:


> SilentWrath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Sorry about that.
> 
> I'd read the "About Us" on their page, but remembered seeing the name Anthony on this thread.
Click to expand...

No worries, just gotta look out for my fellow Andrew's out there!


----------



## mikechec9

rton20s said:


> Sorry if it sounds like I took offense. I did not. I have never met and do not know Dan personally. I only know of his work.
> 
> I thought I read your post as intended, but maybe that is because 99% of the time when people talk about Adire Audio, Adire = Dan Wiggins. I believe when Adire was done, it was done. Dan moved on to do other things with a lot of big names most of us are familiar with.
> 
> If you're interested, most of the information about the new Adire Audio seems to be hitting the official FB page and the XBL^2 group first.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/AdireAudioUSA/
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/410423176007720/


Thanks a grip for the links. I think this is great news.


----------



## mikechec9

“_Designed for extreme SQ/SPL situations, it features dual 2 or 4 ohm voice coils (1/2/4/8 ohm wiring options), 1250W RMS power handling, a 3" diameter copper voice coil, dual 8" flat progressive-rate spider, and other state-of-the-art technology. Big SPL isn't a problem at all.”
_
I’m not trying to be messy at all or bring up long-since-healed pains in the rear. But respectfully I seem to recall 600w being the optimal/“any more power will produce zero gains” rms figure for the Brahma. I also recall a bunch of controversy surrounding the less popular method of power handling measure Adire chose to use for rating their subs. And finally there were a number of (perhaps irresponsibly) burned and disjointed vc’s, the owners of which unfortunately screemed for warranty replacements. 

That having been said, I’m curious if this current listed power rating is a thermal rating and if it is of the more generally accepted/standard measure (I don’t quite remember the specific one Adire formally used). Or are these subs constructed in a manner where they take more power than the original Brahmas did, like the original RE XXX were.


----------



## criddopher

mikechec9 said:


> “_Designed for extreme SQ/SPL situations, it features dual 2 or 4 ohm voice coils (1/2/4/8 ohm wiring options), 1250W RMS power handling, a 3" diameter copper voice coil, dual 8" flat progressive-rate spider, and other state-of-the-art technology. Big SPL isn't a problem at all.”
> _
> I’m not trying to be messy at all or bring up long-since-healed pains in the rear. But respectfully I seem to recall 600w being the optimal/“any more power will produce zero gains” rms figure for the Brahma. I also recall a bunch of controversy surrounding the less popular method of power handling measure Adire chose to use for rating their subs. And finally there were a number of (perhaps irresponsibly) burned and disjointed vc’s, the owners of which unfortunately screemed for warranty replacements.
> 
> That having been said, I’m curious if this current listed power rating is a thermal rating and if it is of the more generally accepted/standard measure (I don’t quite remember the specific one Adire formally used). Or are these subs constructed in a manner where they take more power than the original Brahmas did, like the original RE XXX were.


Im pretty sure the tinsel leads burned up on mine, i was powering it with the ever popular (back them) jbl bp1200.1 Im pretty sure it says they made some improvements


----------



## rton20s

For those that haven't heard, the SQOLOGY podcast interviewed Andrew Gutierrez, the new owner of Adire Audio. You can check it out at the link below. 

https://soundcloud.com/sqology/adire-audio-is-back


----------



## RBDIII

Did Adire close up again? I tried to order a Tempest 15 from the website which is still up. But got a refund 3 days later with no reason attached. So have tried to call them twice with no answers or returned calls.


----------



## rton20s

RBDIII said:


> Did Adire close up again? I tried to order a Tempest 15 from the website which is still up. But got a refund 3 days later with no reason attached. So have tried to call them twice with no answers or returned calls.


As far as I know they are still operating. I know people who have received subwoofers probably within the last week. It is likely they they don't have stock of the Tempest 15 and no solid timeline for when they will have them back in stock. I'm a little surprised they didn't provide an explanation. You might try emailing or messaging them through social media to see if they respond there.


----------

